# DFWAPC July meeting <--2006



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

July meeting will be about Sang's new planted discus tank. Discussion about it can be found in the link that follows, but there is much more to see in person:

Link

To get directions to the meeting go here:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------

